# Does Tivo HD work with Sony Bravia Sync?



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

I have Tivo Series3HD with Sony Bravia TV and am considering a purchase of a Sony receiver with Bravia Sync function.

My understanding is that when you press power on a connected device (i.e. DVD player) it will then turn on the TV so you don't have to do anything else.

Then when you power down device (i.e. DVD) it would then power down the TV.

However, how would this work with Tivo since the device is always on? 

What would happen when I turn DVD player off? Would it then turn off the TV also forcing me to turn the TV back on every time I switch from DVD to Tivo?

Was wondering if anyone has experience with this and could give me some guidance.

The Sony receiver is more expensive and I like the idea of the auto switching if in fact that's what actually happens. However, I'm not sure I have this right and the local Sony store does not have a Tivo to show me if this would work.

Please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## HDRyder9 (Aug 2, 2007)

My Tivo HD and Sony Bravia TV will not sync.


----------



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

OK. Can you explain what happens when you switch from another connected HDMI device back to the Tivo?


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

Bravia sync is a POS. I am having endless issues when I turn it on so I just leave it off. About the only thing that works properly is one touch play for Blu-ray Disc.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

Bravia Sync, and related technologies from other companies, only work with those companies' respective peripherals.


----------



## Videodrome (Jun 20, 2008)

RonDawg said:


> Bravia Sync, and related technologies from other companies, only work with those companies' respective peripherals.


Not true, Bravia sync and samsung etc, are all the same exact technology its just labeled for the manufacturer. I have used a bravia set , with a samsung blueray.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Videodrome said:


> Not true, Bravia sync and samsung etc, are all the same exact technology its just labeled for the manufacturer. I have used a bravia set , with a samsung blueray.


This technology is known as HDMI Consumer Electronics Control (CEC). It's an industry-standard AV Link protocol to perform remote control functions over the HDMI cable.

Trade names for the feature include Anynet (Samsung); Aquos Link (Sharp); BRAVIA Sync (Sony); HDMI-CEC (Hitachi); Kuro Link (Pioneer); CE-Link and Regza Link (Toshiba); RIHD (Remote Interactive over HDMI) (Onkyo); SimpLink (LG); HDAVI Control, EZ-Sync, and VIERA Link (Panasonic); EasyLink (Philips); and NetCommand for HDMI (Mitsubishi). All are _supposed_ to be compatible, although that isn't true in practice.

Limited HDMI CEC support was present in HDMI 1.0, but few devices used it until the protocol was enhanced in HDMI 1.2 and HDMI 1.3. The TiVo HD is a HDMI 1.1 device.

Be aware that enabling this feature on many TVs and A/V receivers will increase idle/off power consumption by anywhere from 20W to 50W, as internal components of the device remain active as they look for a HDMI CEC signal.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2007)

The TiVo HD does not supply (or take any notice of) Bravia Sync signals.

I have a Bravia TV and A/V system which both support Bravia Sync. I have it set up so that when I turn on the A/V system (by pressing the "Sat" button on the remote, which is the input the TiVo is connected to) the TV turns on automatically. I have my DVD player and my PS3 (the old model, with no Bravia Sync support) hooked up to the other HDMI inputs on the A/V system, so selecting either of those inputs would also turn the TV on, but neither of those devices responds to the HDMI control signals, so I have to power them on separately.
If I switch to a different input on the TV (such as HDMI-2, which is where my Roku box is connected) the A/V box sees this information coming from the TV, and automatically switches to take audio from the "TV" audio input.
The other thing Bravia Sync does is to mirror the volume up/down/mute signals from the TV over the HDMI connector, so my TiVo remote (which is set up to control Sony TVs) can adjust the volume on the A/V box.


----------

